# What´s up with the patch download library?



## shnizzle (Jan 3, 2012)

hey guys, i don´t know if i missed any info about that but what´s up with the download library? i can´t download or upload any patches anymore. could someone tell me what´s going on, pls?!


----------



## espman (Jan 3, 2012)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/site-news-support/67967-problem-downloading-patch-library.html


----------



## Deadnightshade (Jan 3, 2012)

It hasn't been working for quite some time now.


As an alternative,I propose a stickied thread in the recording and studio subforum , where everyone posts the patch links to the file sharing site of their preference , and the name of the patch being on the title of the post.This way , a simple google search to the subforum would wield results. (something along the lines of [search term] site:sevenstring.org/forum/recording-studio/[name of the stickied thread] )


----------

